
PHP still missing bits: generics - adagio
https://medium.com/tech-insights-from-libcast-labs/php-still-missing-bits-generics-f2487cf8ea9e
======
krapp
I don't know what to say about this, other than yes, generics would be nice,
but will probably never happen.

I guess if that's what you need, there's always C# or Hack.

------
votresucre
Nice post! Thx

